# Bracelet Apple Watch Nike



## Lilü (21 Mai 2020)

Bonjour 

je possède une Apple Watch depuis moins d’un ans. Et je constate que mon bracelet Nike est vraiment dans un mauvais état. Tache noir inexpliquée, et aujourd’hui après une baignade décoloration jaune. 
Je prend pourtant très soins de mon Apple Watch. 
Pour un bracelet Nike à 50€ je trouve ça inadmissible. Il n’a même pas duré 1 ans. Il n’est pas possible de l’échanger ?


----------



## fousfous (21 Mai 2020)

Bah nettoie le juste.
parce que là il est en très bon état.


----------



## Lilü (21 Mai 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah nettoie le juste.
> parce que là il est en très bon état.


Ah oui c’est vrais que je n’avais pas pensé à le nettoyer tiens ...... 
le nettoyage ne change rien. Les tâches sont visibles sur les photos !


----------



## fousfous (21 Mai 2020)

Tu as nettoyé avec quoi?
Moi en frottant rien qu'avec le doigt ça fait tout partir.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)

A chaque sortie de sport , je lave le mien


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2020)

J’ai flingué deux Sport blancs avec mes jeans... Depuis j’ai arrêté les couleurs claires... 

Assez ironiquement, quand j’avais voulu acheter un bracelet blanc, ma mère me l’avait déconseillé en se rappelant qu’elle en avait eu un sur une ancienne montre il y a des décennies et qu’elle en avait été très déçue parce qu’il s’était taché de rouge... J’avais acheté le mien quand même en me disant que les temps avaient changé. Grosse erreur... [emoji57]


----------

